# Cheap tools



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know this discussion was had recently, but I'm axing anyways.

I need a relatively cheap tool set for my mechanic. He's using my Crapsmen right now and it's annoying not having the basics with me. It's one of these:

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-258-...SellerId=Sears&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

Although I did replace the ratchets with SnapOn.

I'd like to buy him a good set, but let's face it, stuff gets lost in the middle of a storm in the snow. I see Kobalt has one as well.

Any suggestions? Is Crapsmen better than Kobalt? Is there a middle of the road tool set that I could get for him? Couldn't find anything from Matco. SK is oot. Or do I just buy the Crapsmen and swap oot the ratchets because the Chinese ratchets are absolute garbage?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know this discussion was had recently, but I'm axing anyways.
> 
> I need a relatively cheap tool set for my mechanic. He's using my Crapsmen right now and it's annoying not having the basics with me. It's one of these:
> 
> ...


Thats a decent pakage for a traveling mechanic, still need channel locks, vise grips, hammer maybe some electrical pliers. I like the S-K rachets over snap on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheap tools you say......

Need to find a Dutch Tool manufacturer.

I've always used Craftsman's for hand tools. Yes, the tearshape ratchet sucks but I'm happy with the rest sockets and wrenches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats a decent pakage for a traveling mechanic, still need channel locks, vise grips, hammer maybe some electrical pliers. I like the S-K rachets over snap on.


It is, and I have added what you suggested plus more to mine, which is why when it was snowing non-stop I told him to just keep mine.

Can you still get S-K's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Cheap tools you say......
> 
> Need to find a Dutch Tool manufacturer.
> 
> I've always used Craftsman's for hand tools. Yes, the tearshape ratchet sucks but I'm happy with the rest sockets and wrenches.


It's not the shape it's the fact that they break as soon as someone other than my daughter uses one to loosen anything.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't reccomend Power Fist. http://www.princessauto.com/en/b/powerfist/N-bygcsc Very inexpensive, no crying when lost in the snow. If it doesn't break after first use, you will throw it 50 feet into adjacent snow bank.

Nothing worse than crappy tools, but also not a fan of $pendy new ones. Have found a happy medium with Husky/Mastercraft Maximum/Kobalt.

Lost my good Johnson bar last storm - still a little peeved.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is, and I have added what you suggested plus more to mine, which is why when it was snowing non-stop I told him to just keep mine.
> 
> Can you still get S-K's?





LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats a decent pakage for a traveling mechanic, still need channel locks, vise grips, hammer maybe some electrical pliers. I like the S-K rachets over snap on.


You should be abe to S-K through a local Auto Value parts store. They might not have them in stock at the store but can get next day from the Flint whse where the tools are stocked. The main whse is in GR on Kirtland st, stuff gets shipped in and out every night from other whse's then distributed to the stores.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> I don't reccomend Power Fist. http://www.princessauto.com/en/b/powerfist/N-bygcsc Very inexpensive, no crying when lost in the snow. If it doesn't break after first use, you will throw it 50 feet into adjacent snow bank.
> 
> Nothing worse than crappy tools, but also not a fan of $pendy new ones. Have found a happy medium with Husky/Mastercraft Maximum/Kobalt.
> 
> Lost my good Johnson bar last storm - still a little peeved.


Thanks Dave, but we don't have Princess Auto aroond here, we have Man's Auto.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and say it, Harbor Freight, and buy a few. They have lifetime warranty, so if one breaks use the other until you can swap it out. I have a set of HF wrenches that I've never had an issue with, I breaker bar that has never let me down, and I just recently got a ratchet and love it. Prefer it now over my newer 84 tooth Craftsman. I do have all Craftsman sockets, so no feedback there. I used to have a Stanley set that was small, but was my go to set every time. I will say though, if it's for a truck or the only set he'll have, I'd go with something a little more reliable


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Negative on the Horror Freight tools, sorry.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Negative on the Horror Freight tools, sorry.


I have a lot of stuff from harbor freight. Never had an issue with anything except a router and the torx sockets. I don't get anything that my company used daily, but if it's something I will only use once or twice I go to harbor freight.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

For cheap decent tool set my vote goes for Kobalt. Just remember to dry them off if the get, they will rust quickly. Kobalt is what I carry in my truck.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Lowes was doing a set like your Craftsman for $40 or something. I meant to pick one up but forgot. If that is still going I'd buy that, maybe 2.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> For cheap decent tool set my vote goes for Kobalt. Just remember to dry them off if the get, they will rust quickly. Kobalt is what I carry in my truck.


Craftsman it is..........I can't afford that many WC claims for my mechanic.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Craftsman it is..........I can't afford that many WC claims for my mechanic.


Ok, that was pretty good.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Craftsman it is..........I can't afford that many WC claims for my mechanic.


Spoken like a true business owner...Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

give him that set to use less the snap on stuff, and get yourself a new one


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

My vote would be Craftsman


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

If I want cheap tools, I buy husky or Habib freeit. This way, if or when I lose or break it, I have a million Home Deepblows or Habib freeit's to go trade her in for new.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.trucktrend.com/news/1213tr-best-mechanic-tool-set-under-200/

Got me thinking about getting another one for the truck since I never replaced my Stanley that got stolen. Came across this website. Don't know what you're wanting to spend.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If it's for the truck I go with the cheap stuff with the most tools, my good tools are in the shop.
Fixing stuff in the field has me throwing stuff anyway so it better be the cheap stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Spoken like a true business owner...Thumbs Up


That was more of a reference to kimber's penchant to injure himself.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to lowes pretty soon to see if they still have that set on sale. I'll let ya know what deals they have, if any.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm going to lowes pretty soon to see if they still have that set on sale. I'll let ya know what deals they have, if any.


Nah, this is the set they have on sale
https://m.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-100-P..._clickID=ab5a2c13-d05b-4c2f-ae3a-074bb6f11c81
I thought it was a better set.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was more of a reference to kimber's penchant to injure himself.


Yeah I should have caught that.

What I like about that 258 pc craftsman set is that its no filled with 200 pcs of bits and other useless pcs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah I should have caught that.
> 
> What I like about that 258 pc craftsman set is that its no filled with 200 pcs Kibbles and Bits and other useless pcs.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Husky have held up better for me than Craftsman. Don't have the time to run to Sear's every day to replace broken sockets and ratchets. The husky wrenches are easier to clean off the grease and oil than craftsmans.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Husky have held up fine for me. I understand the argument. I only work on my own equipment with them. So they do the job without breaking the bank. For my remodeling business I buy all high end Milwaukee digital brushless power tools, Hitachi framing nailers, etc. there is a huge difference between using these tools every day for a living, vs. say Royobi. Batteries last much longer, the tools stay cooler, less hand fatigue, they are more powerful, don't break etc. But for my dad, who just takes care of his own house (when I'm not doing it for him lol) they work just fine. I think the same analogy applies to guys like Kimber, and Randall who do it for a living, or guys like Oomkes who have large fleets to maintain, then obviously they are going to buy the Milwaukee equivalent of wrenches and sockets etc. It doesn't make sense for my dad to buy a Hitachi framing nailer to drive a few nails a year, and it doesn't make sense for me to buy several thousand dollars worth of hand tools to turn a few nuts a year. That's just the way I look at it. 

P.S. Would I like to own a full set of the best hand tools money can buy? You bet! And maybe one of these days I'll have enough disposable money to get them just to make the little I do even easier!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tools are like pocket knives or pistols..... it's personal choice. I have a mix of 70's - new vintage Craftsman tools along with Snap-On, Blue point and Mac tools. The high end tools stay at home unless it's a specialty tool. Each has there place and purpose..... I gave my wife and kids Craftsman tools since they were cheap, decent/good quality and have a good warranty for the average user.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you looked into Tekton? I have an impact set from them I also use a socket set. They seem well made and hold up really well. (3 years moderate use)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, never heard of them that I can recall.


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a set of extended length double boxed end 6 point ratchet wrenches from tekton that are very good quality. I would definitely look into them if you buy things off Amazon.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

May want to rethink the craftsman choice. Never been a fan of any Black and Decker products.

http://www.pennlive.com/nation-world/2017/01/sears_sell_craftsman.html#incart_river_home


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> May want to rethink the craftsman choice. Never been a fan of any Black and Decker products.
> 
> http://www.pennlive.com/nation-world/2017/01/sears_sell_craftsman.html#incart_river_home


Dewalt and black and decker are in bed together also... their grinders used to be good units... now they are throw always...


----------

